

How the US gave guns to Mexican cartels - lettergram
http://nypost.com/2013/12/01/book-excerpt-how-america-gave-guns-to-mexican-drug-cartels/

======
pre-show-mac
For those that have been following this, Eric Holder the head law enforcement
officer for the USA was found guilty of contempt of congress. That means it
was proven that he's a liar. This goes right to the top. Right to Obamao.

